# I am feeling alone & would like some advice



## ILuvCats (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyone know of any other marriage websites where women could relate to being Aliens in another country (immigrants or perminant residents), and struggling with marital problems as well as home sick.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

Why dont you share your problems here? Maybe someone could give you some advice...


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Andrea said:


> Why dont you share your problems here? Maybe someone could give you some advice...


:iagree:

draconis


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i must admit, coming across this website has been an inspiration. you wil find most ppl are in similar situations. 
Its good to talk. or vent your frustrations. look through the various threads. some might relate to you. its helping me.


----------

